# Indoor cat repellant... does it work??



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

my mom bought a new area rug for downstairs... because of the history of area rugs in this house. i immediately sprayed the thing with indoor cat repellant (that i had purchased when i thought i could save the other rug upstairs). Problem is Simba was wandering around and even sat on it moments later, with the 'repellant' on it.

it has a strong smell to me, so to them must be overwhelming...

But im just wondering if it works (cant think of the name of it). or if theres a good one that you know of that works??

its brand new so there is no existing urine smells in it at all... just nwe store smell, and now the repellant smell


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I found it:

Indoor Cat Repellent | Canada


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Is the cat urinating on rugs and that is why he isn't allowed? If this is the case ~ lets fix the litter box issue. 80% of cats who don't use a litter box have a medical issue such as a UTI. So take the cat to the vet to get a check up and explain to the vet what is going on.

Then lets look at things from the cats point of view. He has always been allowed to walk on anything he pleases. OHH look a nice soft rug... it makes no sense to him why he can't walk on it. He doesn't understand .

To give you answers we are going to need to know 2 things
1. Why is he not allowed on the rug?
2. Why does he want to be on the rug?


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

well, hes allowed to sit/play/sleep on the rug all he wants. we just wanted to take preventative measures so that he doesnt pee on this new rug. Currently there is no urine smell on it at all - we just want to keep it that way.

But its not a big shaggy rug like the other... its a 'shorthair' rug style. maybe that will help.

he is allowed on it, just not allowed to pee on it


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

OK, I am still not sure what is exactly going on but I can promise you 1 thing ~ your cat is confused because well.. I am confused and I am human. LOL

If the cat has a urination issue, you need to deal with the behavior. If not that particular rug he will find someplace else to go.

Take him in and get a check up. Most cats who pee out of the litter box have medical issues such as something simple as a UTI. 

Before retraining any cat to use the proper area for elimination they need to be seen by a vet. I promise I am not making this up lol

Instead of masking the symptom why not permanently fix the problem 

But in this thread it was cat sitting on rug he isn't allowed but he kind of sort of is allowed on it even though we are using repellent and that isn't working. He can't pee on the rug even though he was using that area before as a bathroom. See the confusion for that poor thing?


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

theres definately no UTI. been there before and saw the pain in his face and he was trying to go everywhere in the house... plus just been to the vets and all checked out. hes also still on the maintainence food for UTI control so, i know thats not it. maybe the ones before were my fault because i did learn the hard way to clean the litter more. maybe keeping with it now and a brand new rug will be enough?


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

But to add though. he is allowed on the rug, we just need for him not to pee on it and ruin a new one.

So basically we were thinking if he has to not be on it at all or ruin another $100 rug, we will choose for him not to be on it.

Used the repellent on it and moments later he was on it, just sitting and laying - what confused us both was that we had just used the repellent and it was clearly not repelling.

We thought if he did not want to go on the rug at all, he definately wont want to go pee on it.

making a little more sense now?

For him, this rug is in a different area of the home - same level as the litter boxes. The rug that was ruined was removed from that room some time ago. maybe even a year ago. this new rug isnt even in the same area (same room, its a big living room). So i dont think hes confused by any prior associations or anything... we just have a bad history with rugs so far.

hope that clears it up a bit


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, how long ago did he have the UTI? Are you sure it was completely cleared? I am going to guess he was peeing on the other rug due to having the UTI. Has the vet rechecked him? Sometimes UTI's can be resistant to medications. 

The new rug does not smell like pee. Its not a toilet as far as he is concerned. Does he pee everywhere or just on the old rug? If he only peed on this one rug, I am sure it had pee smell and that was his spot. Does that make sense?

I never had any luck repellants and that is why I thought fixing the problem would be better. Besides if he is having litterbox issues he will just fine somewhere else to go.

What would be hands down your best tool in keeping the urine accidents down is one of those glow lights to detect cat urine. Where ever it glows, there is urine residue. Go through your house with one of these hand held lights and use a really good cleaner on every single spot. He will keep using the bathroom in areas that smell like pee. You also have to add a few more litterboxes and keep them very clean. Cats won't use a dirty litterbox.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

The UTI was around 4 years ago - due to grocery store foods.

But i do watch him pee every so often to make sure therye still large, good stream pees. 

They did seem to get more picky though, regarding the boxes if thats possible. not with the litter itself or the box itself, but with the amount of scooping. They used to be perfectly fine 2 cats with 1 box that got done twice a week. But now theyve decided thats not often enough - we learned that by him pooping outside the box (on that other rug - checked for any medical abnormalities and all was clear.) so have since gotten another box and clean them daily.

The most recent rug, though, i believe was a jealousy thing when my nieces were potty training and had accidents - on that rug. Their scent was on it and he wanted his scent on it. THen after it smelled like him it became a toilet (i think far before we realized). This rug is now gone though, just the hardwood floor. so that room no longer seems 'inviting'. Which is good.


I was also wondering, do cats have a problem with going in a clutterey room? We keep their boxes in the storage/computer room, but recently with home renovations that room has become quite cluttered with tools and groceries and things. Could this have any effect?

I did move one of the boxes into the hallway just today. Not a permanent solution, but in case they feel cluttered, its more in the open now (but not high traffic).

Will cats check other boxes if the one box isnt satisfactory? Or just figure therye all the same? We only have 2 cats but if having like 10 boxes made a difference somehow, id do it. we use clumping so its not much to scoop them (ok well maybe not actually 10 lol). 

So, to sum up tho, UTI rug is gone, jealousy rug is gone - just this new rug, in a new area. with repellant on it as well.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Well if he hasn't urinated on the new rug, I would just monitor it closely. I would still get him checked for the UTI as 4 years is a long time and he could have developed another one in that time period. As I said, 80% of litter box issues are medical. 

I don't think the jealousy rug was jealousy. It was a matter of smelling the urine and figuring that is a good place to go. Cats use their noses a lot more then we could ever think to do. 

Cats do not like a dirty litter box. AS to the clutter~ it might be more a change and stress issue as cats do NOT like any change in their environment. 

I never found sprays to be all that effective.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Just had another thought... but im not sure. What would happen if i mixed some catnip into the litter? i know it makes them kinda mellow, but then would it make them want to eat the litter and play too?? im thinking they love the smell but then it does make them playful and stuff too, and i wouldnt want them eating their poop or anything like that, lol.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

The best indoor cat repellent I can think of is the vacuum. It works like a charm!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I would worry that he'd eat the cat litter if you mixed catnip in with it. I think MowMow would and if you're using clumping litter that wouldn't be good for him.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I would worry that he'd eat the cat litter if you mixed catnip in with it. I think MowMow would and if you're using clumping litter that wouldn't be good for him.


^^ this


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

praline said:


> As I said, 80% of litter box issues are medical.


I read somewhere that 92% of all statistics are made up on the spot. Just sayin'. :wink


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What about the other 19%?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> What about the other 19%?


They are in the bottom of the litterbox.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

...being eaten....


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

What would digested litter/poo/catnip poo look like?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think I saw some on Hoarders.....


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I read somewhere that 92% of all statistics are made up on the spot. Just sayin'. :wink


funny =p
Its in both books I got for SAvannah and picked up to read. The Cat Owner's problem solver and Kitten for dummies lol


One thing it did mention that I thought was an EXCELLENT point. Many times a cat that is suffering or has suffered a UTI will avoid the litter box because they associate the box with the pain. "Every time I pee in that thing it HURTS! There is no way I am getting back in it!"

Cats are smart but don't have the mental ability to realize the pain is from an illness, they think the box is doing it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

praline said:


> don't have the mental ability to realize the pain is from an illness, they think the box is doing it.


Truth!

I had a UTI once and I'm STILL peeing in the bathtub!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

The OP has been a part of this message board for a while and has probably seen the hundreds of inappropriate urination threads that are posted each year. The OP wants to know about cat repellent.

Marie- I think I saw some next to your Fancy Feast.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> I had a UTI once and I'm STILL peeing in the bathtub!


Krissy that's because you hoard so much the toilet is full of garbage.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> Marie- I think I saw some next to your Fancy Feast.


No, it was on top of a can of *my* cat repellent - Holistic Select cat food. The cats won't go near it. (except for that)


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Tasty!! Sprinkle some parm on the poo on top of the food!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> The OP has been a part of this message board for a while and has probably seen the hundreds of inappropriate urination threads that are posted each year. The OP wants to know about cat repellent.
> 
> Marie- I think I saw some next to your Fancy Feast.


 I apologize if I offended you or anyone else, it was not my intent. I saw a post that nobody was answering and tried to help the best I knew how. I did say that most those sprays don't work ~ as the op is finding out herself. I was just trying to help her, nothing more.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Im more wondering about number of boxes right now, if adding more would they check them all first if that is the issue? if i added a couple more?

(dont worry, the off topic stuff was still funny lol)


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

picked up a light today! we shall see...


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

sooo now your hoarding litterboxes? In the hopes that they will be used someday, but not sure yet.. yep fits into the off topic.

ok not helpful to origanal question, but couldn't help it.. its OCD.....


----------

